# THE GRIM and Honor



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

I wanted to share that Grim got his V rating KKL and FH1 its kind of hard to grasp it really. It was a lot of work.
so now he is 
U-CH V- Grim z Jeniku IPO3 FH1 BH AD KKL
SG- Honor z vom Weberhaus IPO1 BH

Honor's track was 96 points for A V rated track also.

Grim's track was 5 hours old and 80 points but a very hard track plus then went into the show ring for his V ..

Happy training to everyone.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Still so excited for you about ALL of your accomplishments with your dogs so far!

Go team Weberhaus!


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm sure it's nice when all that hard work pays off.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Congratulations! Lots of hard work and dedication to get so far and it's great to see it pay off.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!


Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

huge congratulations .


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all. I never would have guessed that i would have enjoyed tracking so much to train for an FH. But I am so glad i did and very happy with how well my dogs have done. 
Honor also rocked her track and did a good job with all the hard work we put in. Now to get her a KKL and maybe a V


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!!


On my wish list someday, a Weberhaus dog. 

I really appreciate any kennel that puts that much work into their dogs, not only for working titles but conformation titles as well.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Huge congrats, love Grim!!


----------

